# Tif419 slow and uneven green-up



## wessneroo (Jan 22, 2019)

Tif419 sod was put down by the builder last October. This spring I scalped to 7/8" (afraid to go lower since the lawn is so uneven) and bagged the clippings. Put down Milo at 1lb/1000 a couple weeks ago after reaching what looked like ~50% green, but haven't seen much response except for tufts around the yard and the swale and irrigation trench areas that hold water.

I'm trying to maintain a 1-1/8" HOC, but I'm only taking off the tops of the thick tufted areas that are actually growing. I barely get anything in the grass catcher with 1x weekly mowing. This week I increased watering to 40 min (2 x 20 min with soak time), 3X per week in case lack of water is the issue.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

From the pics it looks like there's room to scalp and maintain lower. Usually those dark areas you see are taller grass in lower areas. Maybe some sand in your future? I would hit it with some synthetic fertilizer, Milo is great but it takes a while to convert to useable nitrogen. Also was that 1lb of Milo per 1k or 1lb nitrogen per 1k?


----------



## wessneroo (Jan 22, 2019)

FlaDave said:


> From the pics it looks like there's room to scalp and maintain lower. Usually those dark areas you see are taller grass in lower areas. Maybe some sand in your future? I would hit it with some synthetic fertilizer, Milo is great but it takes a while to convert to useable nitrogen. Also was that 1lb of Milo per 1k or 1lb nitrogen per 1k?


That would make sense. It does seem like its the low spots that are darker. Sand is definitely in the plans for this year. Aiming for mid-summer when I hopefully have a strong stand that can push through leveling. Good question -- I meant 1lb N per 1K. What synthetic fertilizer would you recommend? And do you think I'm safe to put something else down on top of the Milo? I can still see it sitting out there on the soil...


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Without a soil test its hard to recommend a specific fertilizer other than urea(46-0-0) or something balanced like 10-10-10 for now, everyone's soil needs are different. I would definitely do a soil test to make sure your giving that grass what it needs. You should be fine to throw down .5lb N/M synthetic with the Milo as it will take a while to break down.


----------



## wessneroo (Jan 22, 2019)

FlaDave said:


> Without a soil test its hard to recommend a specific fertilizer other than urea(46-0-0) or something balanced like 10-10-10 for now, everyone's soil needs are different. I would definitely do a soil test to make sure your giving that grass what it needs. You should be fine to throw down .5lb N/M synthetic with the Milo as it will take a while to break down.


Thanks! Soil test has been on the to-list, but I should get on that sooner rather than later.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

I would pull the soil samples before adding anymore fertilizer also so you get more accurate results.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Do you have a dog by chance?


----------



## wessneroo (Jan 22, 2019)

J_nick said:


> Do you have a dog by chance?


Yep. And she leaves burned spots, but there aren't any in these pics...


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

I have the same issue though not as bad. I honestly think it's just not been warm enough yet to really get it going. Up in the Charlotte area we had low 40's a couple nights last week. It's not even 1st of May yet.

I put fertilizer down last Wednesday so we will see. If I'm not making progress by May 15 then I'll start to worry.


----------



## tblood (Aug 7, 2018)

I'm in Greenville, NC, and mine is doing the same thing. I blame it on inconsistent temps right now.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

wessneroo said:


> Tif419 sod was put down by the builder last October. This spring I scalped to 7/8" (afraid to go lower since the lawn is so uneven) and bagged the clippings. Put down Milo at 1lb/1000 a couple weeks ago after reaching what looked like ~50% green, but haven't seen much response except for tufts around the yard and the swale and irrigation trench areas that hold water.
> 
> I'm trying to maintain a 1-1/8" HOC, but I'm only taking off the tops of the thick tufted areas that are actually growing. I barely get anything in the grass catcher with 1x weekly mowing. This week I increased watering to 40 min (2 x 20 min with soak time), 3X per week in case lack of water is the issue.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?


I may be overthinking this as I tend to do, but it looks like the sod was not staggered when it was installed. The seams all look to line up. The green or low spots look like they are all near the seams or edges. From what I understand installing sod like that can allow the water to flow down the seams and wash out some of the turf. That might explain why your low spots are near the edges of the sod.


----------



## wessneroo (Jan 22, 2019)

Wfrobinette said:


> I have the same issue though not as bad. I honestly think it's just not been warm enough yet to really get it going. Up in the Charlotte area we had low 40's a couple nights last week. It's not even 1st of May yet.
> 
> I put fertilizer down last Wednesday so we will see. If I'm not making progress by May 15 then I'll start to worry.





tblood said:


> I'm in Greenville, NC, and mine is doing the same thing. I blame it on inconsistent temps right now.


Thanks for the data points. This makes me feel better. I bought some 10-10-10 today and have it on standby. Took some soil samples and those will go to Clemson this week.


----------



## daganh62 (May 4, 2018)

I would definately get a soil test to check ph and nutrient levels. Also you could be seeing some winter kill. With it being the first winter in it's new home the grass may have been a little to weak to handle the cold. If that's the case don't worry it will spread and fill in the dead spots.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

daganh62 said:


> I would definately get a soil test to check ph and nutrient levels. Also you could be seeing some winter kill. With it being the first winter in it's new home the grass may have been a little to weak to handle the cold. If that's the case don't worry it will spread and fill in the dead spots.


Is this really common because I've got loads of dead spots in my lawn too and it's the first winter season it's been through. I thought it was just dormant but everything else has come back. Does winter kill happen every year? It didn't even really freeze much where I am. Is there something to do to prevent this?


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Is sod rooted well? Can you pull up any pieces?

If it is rooted this is what I would do.

Scalp it as low as you can. Like .25 Dump sand on it now. Use a level rake from R&R or drag mat. Cover it!

Put 1/2lb N per 1k synthetic dissolved and sprayed weekly or bi weekly. Water 1 1/2in a week.

And wait for success.


----------



## daganh62 (May 4, 2018)

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> daganh62 said:
> 
> 
> > I would definately get a soil test to check ph and nutrient levels. Also you could be seeing some winter kill. With it being the first winter in it's new home the grass may have been a little to weak to handle the cold. If that's the case don't worry it will spread and fill in the dead spots.
> ...


I honestly can't say how common it is. But if you didnt fertilize before winter I wouldnt be surprised. I dont think it's something your going to see every year just the first.


----------



## shmiggz (Apr 27, 2019)

I think you just need to give it more time. I'm just north of Atlanta and have TifWay 419...still hasn't fully greened. Been a colder than normal spring this year!


----------

